
Sam Altman finally gets decent pic in publication - pg
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/biz2/0702/gallery.nextnet.biz2/12.html
======
jwecker
Heh- Looks like he had to just take it himself. If you want something done...

------
phyllis
C'mon, what about this: http://www.wired.com/news/technology/0,68710-0.html

